# New project...Bahn mi Bike



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm part way through my second Doneselli inspired cargo/food bike.
The first one I called Asado Mechanico and the build thread exists somewhere over on rrb.
This one is going to be set up to make late night Bahn mi runs and will hopefully be somewhat lighter and faster 

Heres a pic of my first bike..






And one of the first bit of frame work for 
Bahn mi..


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)

More pics of my progress to date..


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)

Here's where things start to get interesting..


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)

Tacking up the truss and checking my clearances, levels etc.


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)

At the end of the truss, between the front wheels I'll build and mount a steering mechanism like this..


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 5, 2017)

The first one looks extremely heavy. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 5, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> The first one looks extremely heavy. How much does it weigh?




Two guys can sort of lift it into the truck..
300+ lbs?
Rides nice on flatland.
Not for use on hills


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 6, 2017)

Getting closer to attachment.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 6, 2017)

Looks really cool. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 8, 2017)

Leveling the steer tube before welding.


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 8, 2017)

Yesterday, made these apes from an old chair frame I found on the edge of the road..


----------



## moonbasejoe (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't think I live far from you, so I have to ask, is this a commercial enterprise?  I'd ride up to your neck of the woods to try it out.


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 9, 2017)

Lucky 7


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 9, 2017)

Big day. Made one of the

 

 side covers...a big part of the finished look..


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 21, 2017)

You are a master fabricator and a creative genius. The design lines are really fun.  Love this project.  Are you going in the food bike business?


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 15, 2020)

FAB-tastic.


----------

